# Suggest me an an appopriate psu(wattage) for my conf?



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2011)

Amd x4 phenom 965 be 3.4 ghz,
Asus mb.
Msi hd 6670 1 gb ddr5 gpu 
250 hdd
4 gb ram 
18.5 viewsonic led


So what the psu watts that i shud buy if i am
1)overclocking
2)not overclocking.
Thanks


----------



## Tarun (Dec 29, 2011)

corsair 430 V2 2.2k
FSP Saga II 500w 2.3k
 should be fine


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 29, 2011)

Your system will draw about 400W under peak load, if you overclock the processor to 4Ghz at 1.5V vCore.

With that being said, I suggest you Corsair CX430 V2 or even better, Seasonic S1II 520W.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 30, 2011)

FSP Saga II 500W at the lowend or Seasonic S12-II 430W at the upper end. you can go for better models but these 2 should be fine if you don't have plan to plug in a highend GPU later.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2011)

if Op have OCing in mind he better opt for Seasonic S1II 520W to play safe


----------



## Tarun (Dec 30, 2011)

^ this guys is always on the safer sider


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2011)

Seasonic S12II 520W @3.6K


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2011)

Tarun said:


> ^ this guys is always on the safer sider



It's always good to play safe


----------



## Tarun (Dec 31, 2011)

i agree with u


----------



## 008Rohit (Dec 31, 2011)

Trust me, your O/C'ed system will never eat more than 400W.

CX430 is an under-rated unit to maintain efficiency. It can actually deliver well over 500W of current without failing.


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it's good to stick with rated specs of a PSU - sometime review units are specially  made


----------



## 008Rohit (Jan 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> I think it's good to stick with rated specs of a PSU - sometime review units are specially  made



yes, no two pc component in this world is 100% similar. Otherwise, overclocking processors would be so easy.


----------

